# Mods to my new Landman 3895GWLA



## lamar (Sep 21, 2013)

Drilling holes already!   First,  I built a stand to elevate it to a more comfortable height.  Since it is wood, I added a sheet of aluminum on spacers for a heat shield below the burner.  The fan blows the smoke out of the cooking area.













Base.jpg



__ lamar
__ Sep 21, 2013






Then I added a place for thermometers that is easy to see.













Thermometers.jpg



__ lamar
__ Sep 21, 2013






Since it is outside I decided to add a wind shield to both ends and the back side.  Not painted yet.













wind shield.jpg



__ lamar
__ Sep 21, 2013






There was a small problem with the door and the thermometer.  Called Landman and they are sending replacements for both.  Good customer service.

I will probably add a needle valve as so many suggest.  Any other ideas?


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 21, 2013)

looks like you have that thing ready to go!!!


----------



## 12ring (Sep 22, 2013)

Great idea on the holes for thermometer wires. I have the same smoker and was feeding my wires down the top vent and resting the transmitter on a wood block. Well now my transmitter is ugly brown instead of white because of the smoke hitting it.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello Lamar, I have that exact same smoker and would love to add the windshields to the legs like you did. Is there any way you could send me the specs or measurements for the side and back? Also what kind of screws did you use to mount the shields to the legs? Thanks.


----------



## lamar (Dec 3, 2014)

I have some thin gauge aluminum panels in all my junk collection, so I just measured the legs and cut the panels accordingly.  

Attached with self-tapping metal screws.  A real simple modification to do.

If you have not seen it,  here is a link to how I insulated it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151626/insulating-the-landman-38-wide


----------



## bruce covey (Dec 4, 2014)

Lamar,

I have a similar Landman smoker, but have always been a bit disappointed in the burn time of the included smoker tray. Am considering adding either a SmokeDaddy or Bradley unit to the side for both longer smoke times and doing some cold smoking for cheese. Any ideas on this subject?

Good looking mods btw...

Bruce Covey


----------



## lamar (Dec 4, 2014)

I assume you are referring  to the burn time of the smoke chunks.  I usually put in one hickory chunk about the size of my hand.  It will smoke 3-4 hours with the GOSM running 230-240F.  When it is almost burned out,   Just add another chunk.   I do not wet the wood. 

Thanks for the comments on the mods.

If I can be of any more help.........just ask.


----------



## bruce covey (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. If I could ask one more question…

Do you use the small smoker box supplied by Landman for your wood chunk? I've always used chips and never considered a good sized chunk.


----------



## lamar (Dec 4, 2014)

Using chips may be why you are burning up so fast.   I just  place the chunk in the pan in the lower drawer and let it smoke.   I don't use water in the pan.  I line it with foil and use it for a catch pan.  Easier to replace foil than have to wash grease and other drippings out of the pan.

I am also amazed at how many hours of cooking I get out of one bottle of gas.


----------



## 12ring (Dec 8, 2014)

Lamar said:


> I assume you are referring  to the burn time of the smoke chunks.  I usually put in one hickory chunk about the size of my hand.  It will smoke 3-4 hours with the GOSM running 230-240F.  When it is almost burned out,   Just add another chunk.   I do not wet the wood.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the mods.
> 
> If I can be of any more help.........just ask.



I have the gosm 38"  and I also use chunks. I use chunks that are then length of the box,  they are thick enough to where the lids barely fits.  I normally get about 45 min of smoke and im lucky to get an hour out of one chunk. Thays keeping my temp about 230 
I also seem to get a lot of white smoke. I was thinking the metal was to thin on the chip tray but maybe I have some other issue going on. To much oxygen maybe.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 9, 2014)

Bruce Covey said:


> Lamar,
> 
> I have a similar Landman smoker, but have always been a bit disappointed in the burn time of the included smoker tray. Am considering adding either a SmokeDaddy or Bradley unit to the side for both longer smoke times and doing some cold smoking for cheese. Any ideas on this subject?
> 
> ...





Lamar said:


> I assume you are referring  to the burn time of the smoke chunks.  I usually put in one hickory chunk about the size of my hand.  It will smoke 3-4 hours with the GOSM running 230-240F.  When it is almost burned out,   Just add another chunk.   I do not wet the wood.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the mods.
> 
> If I can be of any more help.........just ask.


Ditto, how you stack can also dictate burn time.













20091227121.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014








Bruce Covey said:


> Thanks for the info. If I could ask one more question…
> 
> Do you use the small smoker box supplied by Landman for your wood chunk? I've always used chips and never considered a good sized chunk.


Chip boxes vary, Depending on the model and place of purchase.













20091227070.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014








Lamar said:


> Using chips may be why you are burning up so fast.   I just  place the chunk in the pan in the lower drawer and let it smoke.   I don't use water in the pan.  I line it with foil and use it for a catch pan.  Easier to replace foil than have to wash grease and other drippings out of the pan.
> 
> I am also amazed at how many hours of cooking I get out of one bottle of gas.


Ditto on the chunks.

I'm a water guy, unless making jerky.













20091227205.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014








12ring said:


> I have the gosm 38" and I also use chunks. I use chunks that are then length of the box, they are thick enough to where the lids barely fits. I normally get about 45 min of smoke and im lucky to get an hour out of one chunk. Thats keeping my temp about 230
> I also seem to get a lot of white smoke. I was thinking the metal was to thin on the chip tray but maybe I have some other issue going on. To much oxygen maybe.


Too much heat, they are burning up too quickly, place a diffuser below the chip pan or raise it, you may also be able to get away with laying a few tiny pebbles in the chip box and place the wood on that so it is not touching the metal box.

Spent wood below













20091227136.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014



















20091227259.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014






Try top avoid them ashing completely, these can be reused as Lump Charcoal

Wood cut different sizes














20091227061.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014






Longer smokes, stacked or placed on the narrow side.














20091227079.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014






Quick smoke pieces (small) and long smoke pieces (large and stacked)













20091227085.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014


----------



## 12ring (Dec 9, 2014)

SQWIB, thanks for all that info. I think I going to try putting a diffuser in the bottom of my chip tray or stack them. Thanks for that post.


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool keep us posted


----------



## lamar (Dec 9, 2014)

Good info SQUIB    thanks.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 9, 2014)

Lamar said:


> I have some thin gauge aluminum panels in all my junk collection, so I just measured the legs and cut the panels accordingly.
> 
> Attached with self-tapping metal screws.  A real simple modification to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check out the insulation link too.


Lamar said:


> Using chips may be why you are burning up so fast.   I just  place the chunk in the pan in the lower drawer and let it smoke.   I don't use water in the pan.  I line it with foil and use it for a catch pan.  Easier to replace foil than have to wash grease and other drippings out of the pan.
> 
> *I am also amazed at how many hours of cooking I get out of one bottle of gas*.


I am too...this thing is really good on propane for the amount of heat it puts out. Great smoker.


----------



## farmhand78 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lamar,
What did you use to pass your leads through the smoker wall?

FarmHand78
Nathan


----------



## baxtah (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for your detailed post... I learned something.


----------



## lamar (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a brass nipple and two brass nuts at the hardware store for a bushing for the thermometer probes to pass through.  Very simple mod.


----------



## farmhand78 (Dec 31, 2014)

Some day I'll adopt the KISS method of engineering... I'm always over complicating things.

Thanks, and love all the mods you've done.

Later,
FarmHand78
Nathan


----------



## lamar (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks farmhand


----------



## bigsamps (Aug 7, 2015)

Where did you place the needle valve and where did you get it. I am picking up one of these later on today.


----------



## lamar (Aug 8, 2015)

Ordered the needle valve online.  A search here will give several hits on where to order.

I cut the line about six inches from the regulator and used clamps to fasten.


----------



## uechikid (Aug 9, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance, but why put a needle valve in the gas line?  Unless it's to be able to fine tune the temperature.


----------



## lamar (Aug 9, 2015)

You are correct.  Needle valve gives excellent temp control.


----------



## uechikid (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, that's my only complaint about this smoker.  The temp control is very sensitive.  I'll have to look into the needle valve idea.  I suspect any needle valve with the open ends the same diameter as the gas hose will work?  Then just hose clamp them in place?

@Lamar I really like the aluminum wind blocks.  Great idea.


----------



## lamar (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is the link to the insulation mod I did.  No problem smoking in zero temps.



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151626/insulating-the-landman-38-wide


----------



## uechikid (Aug 9, 2015)

I've seen that thread before, nice work.  I live in the SF Bay Area where temps only get to freezing a couple times a year and, I don't usually smoke when it's that cold.  I don't really think I need to insulate my smoker.

One of the main reasons I join forums like this is to see what other people are doing with their smokers, brewing setups or motorcycles.  I have zero imagination (so I rarely think of anything new and cool) but I'm good with tools so I can make it if I see it.

I really appreciate those of you that share your creations.


----------



## workedtheworld (Aug 10, 2015)

Here in Denver it gets a lot colder than San Francisco.  I don't usually smoke when it is cold either.  However. . .

The insulation on my offset really smooths out the internal temperature variations, smooths out temperature changes in response to atmospheric changes, and reduces my use of charcoal (and ash buildup) by about 2/3rds. 

I got a new gas regulator for my gas grill that has a dial to adjust pressure from zero to 10 psi.  This is much of what the needle valve would.  I love it.  Mine lets me crank the heat up to really screaming and turn it down as low as the burners stay lit which is pretty low. 

I am tracking temperatures are several places in the smoker and grill by Maverick ET-733 remote thermometer.  This makes an amazing improvement in my understanding and control.


----------



## lamar (Aug 10, 2015)

The needle valve is the answer to stable temps.   My temps stay +- ten degrees for hours.   Work for me.


----------



## jarrinjack (Aug 11, 2015)

Any chance you could post photos of the handiwork?   Some of us (like me) are less handy, but pictures might help!


----------

